# Mullet fishing with a white sheet???



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I have been told that you can go mullet fishing at night by raising a white sheet in your boat. Supposedly you shine a light up onto the sheet and drive through schools of mullet, and they jump at the white sheet, landing in the boat.

I have had mullet jump in the boat with me on accident (which I kept, it was pity fish) and I was curious if anyone else had heard of/tried this.....


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

Don't know if it works, but it sounds good! Mullet fishing with my Grandpa, when I was a kid, we did have our share jump in the boat occasionally, especially when we shined 'em.


----------



## Kajun (Oct 4, 2007)

question.. will mullet bite a hook with bait?...i was on the choctawhatchee river today and passed 4 boats that were all clustered up in this slew fishing with corks,hooks,bait.....never seen boats clustered up like that on a river before...i asked this old lady what they were fishing for and she said mullet......was she bullshitting me? lol did this old lady just straight up lie to me? i really don't believe her but it hard to believe this sweet old lady just straight faced bullshitted me lol


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Kajun (7/12/2009)*question.. will mullet bite a hook with bait?...i was on the choctawhatchee river today and passed 4 boats that were all clustered up in this slew fishing with corks,hooks,bait.....never seen boats clustered up like that on a river before...i asked this old lady what they were fishing for and she said mullet......was she bullshitting me? lol did this old lady just straight up lie to me? i really don't believe her but it hard to believe this sweet old lady just straight faced bullshitted me lol


Absolutely!!!, we have literally caught them by the hundreds in the Alabama River. When they really get into a feeding frezy you can catch them on a bare gold hook. If they are real thick we snatch them and if the schools are small we bait up with mud worms and a #6 treble.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Sometimes you'll see those guys launching to fish in the river bends and they will have bags of dog food onboard. They bait up the Mullet with it. Pretty wild!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

THE WHITE SHEET TRICK WORKS WELL WITH FLYING FISH AT NIGHT BUT I DON'T KNOW ABOUT MULLET.

TIM


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

As a young-en we caught them on a small hook..I didn't know the size but it was small. We would make a dough ball out of white loaf bread...what most of you call "light bread"


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Just make sure you don't bleach the sheet before you go


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Here is a link to a YouTube video showing some Blackwater River Mullet Fishing (poles)






I am gonna have to give this try . . .


----------



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

use to fish a bass club in jax had one member at 60 plus hit a mullet that jumped, cost him 14 stitches across his forehead


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BentStraight (7/12/2009)*Here is a link to a YouTube video showing some Blackwater River Mullet Fishing (poles)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hW1yGJE2cY
> 
> I am gonna have to give this try . . .


I could have caught five with a stiff cane pole in the time it took him to land that one mullet.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Death From Above (7/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BentStraight (7/12/2009)*Here is a link to a YouTube video showing some Blackwater River Mullet Fishing (poles)
> ...


True, but at times it's not how many you boat, it's the play on light line.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Go to Lulu's in Gulf Shores and use french fries...They love 'em


----------



## fucaiyon (Apr 24, 2009)

when we were kids dad would go to feed store get a bag of laying mash and a bag of rolled oats mix in bucket w/ water to make a ball wade out chest deep w/ 20 ft cane pole use #2 gold hooks like a sabiki rig w/ sliver of white rubber worm emulates the rolled oats under a cork near bottom throw balls of oats and mash as chum we have caught hundreds of mullet that way FIRE UP THE SMOKER AND CHOW DOWN


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

HEY SHHHH about "my" mullet at Lulu's!! j/k Have only fooled with them once in an experiment two days before a Destin based SKA tournament a few years ago which was in the fall when the kings are shallow off Dauphin Island usually and mullet work 10x better then than any other time of year. If we had fished way west and close in where rough or not the 100 mile run in the ditch from Destin Pass to Mobile Pass is not wasting any miles/fuel/time really vs the 90mile run 1mile off the beach until just east of Ft Morgan then we would have been slightly nervous about locating quality hardtails that bit well in a 30 mile or less run in the gulf in 60' and under of water without having to go out of our way or backtrack so we tested the theory I developed a month or so earlier on a cruise to Lulu's when we saw thousands it seemed like of nice fat jarheads just begging for a strip of two or three #1 trebles down their back! They have these "fish food dispinsers" that are coin operated like the food in a petting zoo. Toss it in the water and they all erupted and broke the surface like a school of tuna. First toss had to let about half out of the net before even thinking about being able to lift it over the gunnels. Really shopuld have let them all go at once cuz thats what I did anyways AFTER they tangled the net up, dirtyed the boat that was clean and carried no rods even, and made me have that all familiar mullet smell the rest of the afternoon/evening. Anyways knowing we coldn't touch land after leaving Destin we bought a few $ worth of the feed to have with us since it was the trick and just drift in there quietly and toss it out, throw once and throttles back to the glass as my guys well them up and clean house. Only thought was that 10x more boats would be carrying nets and even if they had no food if they saw us load up they would have stopped and tried and surely caught some too even if not as quick. So there fore drop back in the race and let them hopefully pass and think nothing of it or run WFO and hope to be the first twin engine boat there and the triples have passed 5-10mins prior and other twins still 5 mins back?? Or say to hell with fishing shallow and run the ditch to Pensacola and tab her down and ploint her into the white caps cuz thats why we were in a Contender anyways right??

Great long story about nothing for yall but as for the sheet at night never heard of it but have read about doing it with flying fish though. All flying fish are though is fortunate mullet or the upper class mullet right? They look identical even in color to black mullet caught in 150'+of blue water( caught one by hand that had just been popped by a cuda on a rig a few miles south of the lump a few years back and even though his rear 1/3 was gone it was trying like hell to swim away but internal something was full of air and he floated, would have bet $1,000 he would be re-popped by something within 20 seconds but after about two minutes it was within livewell net range and I scooped it up with all thoughts it was a flying fish but nope 2/3 of a1/2 alive bright blue jarhead. Put him out on a top line for 15-20mins till it died and not a sniff from anything??). So that proved to me that their color is as changeable as green and blue and black hardhails and "pretty inshore redfish" and "ugly silver beat up looking offshore red drum". They both jump, one has more grace with its approach and re-entry. The flyingfish either have not been around the Bayou Chico type pollution and have not had their wing tips rot down to nubs as a mullet has or they can avoid pesky pinfish as young and not get their wing tips nibbled off when young and tender. Anyways, closely related enough based on these here scientific facts for me to feel they will most likely have a very similar attitude towards lighted sheets at night but again the flying fish, although not a plus for the species in this case, have better out of water transportation success to actually reach the sheet and not fall way short like most mullet and appear to be simply jumping as usual "sortof near the boat with the lighted sheet".

As for my knowledge of hook and line fishing for mullet, in the summer of 1992 just prior to Hurricaine Andrew, I was on an "adventure" deep in the swamps and rivers of south/central and south Florida and one day while carring 10,000# of crap including 7 canoesout of a lake and over the Rodman Dam and into the river on the other side I saw a well fed lady catch what appeared to be a mullet on a cane pole then rise up deposit it into her seat, which was a 48qt cooler, along with what appeared to be about 20 more of same type of fish. She then stuck her fingers in a nearby can of yellow corn kernals and retrieved one and baited a tiny, tiny long shank single hook. When I got up to her she was not much up for talking well to me anyways but they were indeed mullet and there were a bunch still milling around and she seemed as if she were intent on making sure she harvested at least one more of them for each of the approximately 300 remaining corn kernals so I took note and went about carrying heavy crap long distances. Many a day since then I have thought of that and planned to try it but never have. Maybe the dock, or tied to the dock, at Lulu's with an ice cold margiratain hand would be a great place to start.

Do any mullet conisourres have an opinion as to if mullet from say most LA areas which are caught over a muddy bottom not taste near as fine as our local white sand caught mullet? I have often heard this and wonder if "deep gulf mullet" or probably LA mullet that migrate out of all of the little tributaries around the Mississippi River Delta in November/December each year and flush out with blue water and turn colors be even better than our mullet or would a lifetime of whitesand trump a week or two of open gulf kingfish dodging?


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I use to commercial fish for mullet. The fish caught up inside are gritty and we called them mud Mullet. The ones on the outside in the inter coastal and beaches are clean and tasty. Called blue backs due to the top of their body has a blueish /green tint to it. Up inside the fish have a dark tint on their back.



At home/ South FL the fish in the Mangroves where clean, up inside in the woods are nasty but fat.Clean water will make a fish taste a lot better. If you live in dirt you'll be dirty.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (7/11/2009)*I have been told that you can go mullet fishing at night by raising a white sheet in your boat. Supposedly you shine a light up onto the sheet and drive through schools of mullet, and they jump at the white sheet, landing in the boat.
> 
> I have had mullet jump in the boat with me on accident (which I kept, it was pity fish) and I was curious if anyone else had heard of/tried this.....




Better watch out wearing a white sheet like that...The NAACP will be all over you.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I have gone mullet fishing on the alabama river with tiny hooks, catching them in the mouth with redworms before. Filled the boat and literally ran out of places to put them. 

I have recently gone mullet snatching in milton, with pretty good success.

I have caught some in cast nets, but I am not good at it.

I guess no one has tried the white sheet thing, huh?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

we use dog food for chum n catch em on pieces of cotton balls or kernals of corn

amazing wut a mullet eats

i believe the best tasting mullet r caught in the gulf along the surf.. the meat tastes so much cleaner than fish up in the bays


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Just hit the mullet hole yesterday in milton, only caught 6, but it was a mess for me and my wife...last year on several different occasions me and dad caught over 50..not sure what's up with them this year..


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

im wondering if we grew up in the same place. i heard this same story when i was in sams stop n shop in orange beach when i was a kid. the old captians would all gather around beer thirty, the same time my dad would take me there to buy my candyand his beer. i knew all of those guys were full of crap because they were always telling my storys that were bunk but i would listen anyway. i cant remember the guys name but he told the same story. he said hang a white sheet and a light and just run in the bay and you will load up. maybe i will try this.


----------

